# Enough Lighting for 29 G?



## Justice Bucket (May 16, 2009)

Hello, I'm starting a 29 gallon with substrate I got from aquariumplants.com and these plants...
Wendtii, Red (Cryptocoryne wendtii)
Micro Sword (Lilaeopsis novae-zelandiae)
Dwarf Baby Tears (Hemianthus callitrichoides)(potted)
Limnophila ‘hippuroides’ (Limnophila hippuroides)
Nesaea Red
Java Fern, Lace (Microsorium pteropus v. ‘'Windelov')
Wendtii, Bronze (Cryptocoryne wendtii v. ‘Tropica’)
Sword, Red Melon (Echinodorus Barthii v. "red melon")
Java Fern (Narrow leaf)(Microsorium pteropus)
Sword, Red Flame (chinodorus Red Flame)

I have a fluval 405 with co2 pumped into the intake. I have this strip lighting and wondering if I need more...

Coralife Aqualight T5 Fluorescent Light Bulbs for Freshwater (30 Inch, 2 x 18 Watt Lamps)
Coralife

I could also throw on a 24" 20w t8. 

MY QUESTION: do I need more?

I've been reading about lumens, Kelvin and Watts and am unsure how to proceed with all the varying information out there. 


Thanks in advance.


----------



## tug (Jul 23, 2009)

I have no experience with those lights, but you're right on the money, IMO. Start out with just the T5's while the plants adjust before bumping it up with the T8. All of those plants have been grown under 1.8wpg with hi-tech CO2 systems.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

A 29g is pretty tall, IMO it's doubtful you will be able to 'grow' HC and Microsword. with that arrangement, definitely not with just the 2x18. Remember there's a difference between a plant surviving and a plant growing the way you want it to.


----------



## Justice Bucket (May 16, 2009)

Ok, thanks to both of you...I could see how it goes for a few weeks then get another...

Coralife Aqualight T5 Fluorescent Light Bulbs for Freshwater (30 Inch, 2 x 18 Watt Lamps)

I'll put on the 24" t8 aquaglo (it says 18000K but what does that really mean) for now. 

Thanks again for your quick and knowledgeable responses!


----------



## killacross (Apr 29, 2010)

you should use the T5 HO fixture/lamps instead...if you want HC, THATS what it will take

T5 HO
high, consistent levels of CO2
ferts (im assuming thats already taken care of by the AP substrate)


----------



## tug (Jul 23, 2009)

What you will need with a plant like HC and Microsword wont be more light, but high levels of CO2 and EI dosing. Good luck with those two. I would replace the Actinic bulb with something else though, maybe another 10,000K.


----------



## Justice Bucket (May 16, 2009)

Again, thanks for your speed responses...


----------

